# [XORG] Pantalla Parpadea cada 7 segundos [SOLUCIONADO]

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas:

Ante todo busque insistentemente para no molestar por aca pero no encuentro salida.

Recompile todo mi Gentoo ayer. No tuve mayores problemas hasta que empece a levantar las X

El problema que tengo es que parpadea, se apaga y se enciende enseguida el monitor, cada 7 segundos repetidamente.

Tengo Nvidia Gforce 7300 y estoy utilizando KMS, con el driver Nouveau. 

Seguia la guia al pie de la letra, paso por paso y el parpadeo continua. Desconozco por donde viene la mano, probe el driver propietario de Nvidia y no tengo el problema, para descartar sea mi placa de video. 

Les dejo pegado mi log de Xorg.

```
[    16.290]                                                                                                                                   

X.Org X Server 1.13.1                                                                                                                          

Release Date: 2012-12-13                                                                                                                       

[    16.290] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0                                                                                                 

[    16.290] Build Operating System: Linux 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo                                                                         

[    16.290] Current Operating System: Linux LinuxPablo 3.6.11-gentoo #7 SMP Sun Jan 6 15:42:57 ART 2013 x86_64                                

[    16.290] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3                                                                                               

[    16.290] Build Date: 06 January 2013  03:02:46PM                                                                                           

[    16.290]                                                                                                                                   

[    16.290] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0                                                                                                 

[    16.290]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                                                             

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                                                                         

[    16.290] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                                                                

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                                                                               

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                                                                          

[    16.290] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jan  6 15:44:20 2013                                                              

[    16.361] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"                                                                   

[    16.381] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.                                                                          

[    16.381] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.                                                                                 

[    16.381] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)                                                                                      

[    16.381] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                                                                          

[    16.397] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[    16.397] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    16.397] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    16.397] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    16.450] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    16.450] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    16.450] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    16.450] (II) Loader magic: 0x806be0

[    16.450] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    16.450]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    16.450]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[    16.450]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[    16.450]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[    16.451] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    16.452] (--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:01d3:3842:c409 rev 161, Mem @ 0xe8000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/536870912, 0xe9000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    16.452] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    16.498] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    16.498] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    16.517] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    16.534] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    16.534]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.0

[    16.534]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[    16.534] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    16.535] Loading extension GLX

[    16.535] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 0

[    16.535] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 1

[    16.535] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 2

[    16.535] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 3

[    16.535] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4

[    16.535] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 5

[    16.535] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 6

[    16.535] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    16.535] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[    16.588] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

[    16.620] (II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    16.620]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.4

[    16.620]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    16.620]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[    16.620] (II) LoadModule: "nv"

[    16.621] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

[    16.621] (II) UnloadModule: "nv"

[    16.621] (II) Unloading nv

[    16.621] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

[    16.621] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    16.621] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    16.621] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    16.621] (II) Unloading vesa

[    16.621] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    16.621] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    16.621] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

[    16.621] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    16.621] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    16.621] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

[    16.621] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    16.621] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    16.621] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    16.621] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    16.621] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    16.621] (II) NOUVEAU driver 

[    16.621] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

[    16.621]    RIVA TNT        (NV04)

[    16.622]    RIVA TNT2       (NV05)

[    16.622]    GeForce 256     (NV10)

[    16.622]    GeForce 2       (NV11, NV15)

[    16.622]    GeForce 4MX     (NV17, NV18)

[    16.622]    GeForce 3       (NV20)

[    16.622]    GeForce 4Ti     (NV25, NV28)

[    16.622]    GeForce FX      (NV3x)

[    16.622]    GeForce 6       (NV4x)

[    16.622]    GeForce 7       (G7x)

[    16.622]    GeForce 8       (G8x)

[    16.622]    GeForce GTX 200 (NVA0)

[    16.622]    GeForce GTX 400 (NVC0)

[    16.622] (++) using VT number 7

[    16.637] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.0.0

[    16.637] (II) Loading sub module "dri"

[    16.637] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    16.637] (II) Module "dri" already built-in

[    16.637] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Loaded DRI module

[    16.637] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Chipset: "NVIDIA NV46"

[    16.637] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    16.637] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    16.637] (==) NOUVEAU(0): RGB weight 888

[    16.637] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    16.637] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Using HW cursor

[    16.637] (==) NOUVEAU(0): GLX sync to VBlank disabled.

[    16.637] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Page flipping enabled

[    16.637] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Swap limit set to 2 [Max allowed 2]

[    16.651] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 has no monitor section

[    16.681] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 has no monitor section

[    16.707] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output TV-1 has no monitor section

[    16.721] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output DVI-I-1

[    16.721] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing probed modes for output DVI-I-1

[    16.721] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[    16.721] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    16.721] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[    16.721] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "848x480"x60.0   33.75  848 864 976 1088  480 486 494 517 +hsync +vsync (31.0 kHz e)

[    16.721] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 489 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    16.751] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output VGA-1

[    16.777] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output TV-1

[    16.777] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 connected

[    16.777] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 disconnected

[    16.777] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output TV-1 disconnected

[    16.777] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    16.777] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 using initial mode 1024x768

[    16.777] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    16.777] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 0)

[    16.777] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    16.777] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[    16.777] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

[    16.777] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    16.777] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

[    16.777] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[    16.777] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "848x480": 33.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    16.777] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "848x480"x60.0   33.75  848 864 976 1088  480 486 494 517 +hsync +vsync (31.0 kHz e)

[    16.777] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[    16.777] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 489 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    16.777] (==) NOUVEAU(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    16.777] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    16.777] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    16.777] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    16.782] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    16.782]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.0

[    16.782]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    16.782] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[    16.782] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[    16.782] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[    16.791] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    16.791]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 2.6.0

[    16.791]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[    16.791] (II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

[    16.791] (II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

[    16.791] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

[    16.815] (II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    16.815]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.0

[    16.815]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    16.815] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    16.815] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Opened GPU channel 1

[    16.816] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    16.816] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: nouveau

[    16.816] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nouveau

[    16.818] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[    16.818] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    16.818] (II)         Solid

[    16.818] (II)         Copy

[    16.818] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    16.818] (II)         UploadToScreen

[    16.818] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[    16.818] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Backing store disabled

[    16.818] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    16.818] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Associated with NV40 texture adapter.

[    16.818] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[    16.818] (==) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS enabled

[    16.818] (II) NOUVEAU(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    16.818] (--) RandR disabled

[    17.382] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    17.382] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    17.382] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    17.382] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    17.382] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[    17.382] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    17.382] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    17.382] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized nouveau

[    17.382] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    17.390] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVEnterVT is called.

[    17.461] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203

[    17.461] resize called 1024 768

[    17.981] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    17.982] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event0)

[    17.982] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    17.982] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    17.982] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    18.009] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    18.009]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 2.7.3

[    18.009]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    18.009]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 18.0

[    18.009] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    18.009] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    18.009] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    18.009] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    18.009] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    18.009] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    18.009] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0/event0"

[    18.009] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    18.009] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    18.009] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    18.009] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    18.045] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse (/dev/input/event1)

[    18.045] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    18.045] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse'

[    18.045] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: always reports core events

[    18.045] (**) evdev: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    18.045] (--) evdev: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x6

[    18.045] (--) evdev: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons

[    18.045] (--) evdev: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    18.045] (--) evdev: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found relative axes

[    18.045] (--) evdev: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    18.045] (II) evdev: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    18.045] (II) evdev: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    18.045] (**) evdev: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    18.045] (**) evdev: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    18.045] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1/event1"

[    18.045] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)

[    18.045] (II) evdev: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    18.046] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    18.046] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    18.046] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    18.046] (**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    18.046] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    18.046] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    18.046] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

```

Gracias de antemano y cualquier prueba que haya que hacer me dicen y les cuento. Gracias.

----------

## cameta

Prueba con este comando

xset q

Podría ser que se hubiese configurado algo que apagase y encendiese el monitor.

http://www.randombugs.com/linux/disable-monitor-standby-xorg-xserver.html

si das a esto lo desactivamos

xset dpms 0 0 0

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Tenia unos valores y lo puse todo en cero, pero sigo teniendo mismo problema. Gracias cameta, todo sirve!

----------

## cameta

Podria tratarse de un problema con el driver nouveau que no soporte tu placa.

Podrias intentar a probar con un kernel superior aunque inestable o bajar de versión.

Y no estaria de más que revisases atentamente la configuración del kernel y que por supuesto lo haya instalado en boot (a veces nos descuidamos).

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Estoy haciendo todo de nuevo, el kernel, las configuraciones y recompilando paquetes que tengan relacion. Pense en probar otro kernel pero es bastante largo el proceso y no se si ahora podre hacerlo.

----------

## cameta

Mira la configuración del KMS.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Cameta no estabas lejos con tus consejos. Compile un kernel mas viejo y me hizo lo mismo, pero encontre algo ja.

Esto encontre en /var/log/messages, tirando este comando: cat /var/log/messages | grep dpms

Aca aparecen los 7 segundos que yo cuento en cada apagada de monitor. Ahora mi pregunta es.. como quito esto y que significa.

```

Jan  7 22:31:33 LinuxPablo kernel: [   61.009028] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:31:33 LinuxPablo kernel: [   61.037053] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Setting dpms mode 3 on vga encoder (output 0)

Jan  7 22:31:33 LinuxPablo kernel: [   61.057524] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Setting dpms mode 0 on vga encoder (output 0)

Jan  7 22:31:33 LinuxPablo kernel: [   61.057527] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Output DVI-I-1 is running on CRTC 0 using output A

Jan  7 22:31:33 LinuxPablo kernel: [   61.071021] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:31:43 LinuxPablo kernel: [   71.057025] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:31:43 LinuxPablo kernel: [   71.085034] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Setting dpms mode 3 on vga encoder (output 0)

Jan  7 22:31:43 LinuxPablo kernel: [   71.105501] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Setting dpms mode 0 on vga encoder (output 0)

Jan  7 22:31:43 LinuxPablo kernel: [   71.105505] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Output DVI-I-1 is running on CRTC 0 using output A

Jan  7 22:31:43 LinuxPablo kernel: [   71.119020] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:31:53 LinuxPablo kernel: [   81.105026] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:31:53 LinuxPablo kernel: [   81.133034] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Setting dpms mode 3 on vga encoder (output 0)

Jan  7 22:31:53 LinuxPablo kernel: [   81.153503] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Setting dpms mode 0 on vga encoder (output 0)

Jan  7 22:31:53 LinuxPablo kernel: [   81.153506] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Output DVI-I-1 is running on CRTC 0 using output A

Jan  7 22:31:53 LinuxPablo kernel: [   81.167019] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:32:03 LinuxPablo kernel: [   91.153026] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:32:03 LinuxPablo kernel: [   91.181034] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Setting dpms mode 3 on vga encoder (output 0)

Jan  7 22:32:03 LinuxPablo kernel: [   91.201502] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Setting dpms mode 0 on vga encoder (output 0)

Jan  7 22:32:03 LinuxPablo kernel: [   91.201505] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Output DVI-I-1 is running on CRTC 0 using output A

Jan  7 22:32:03 LinuxPablo kernel: [   91.215020] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:32:05 LinuxPablo acpid: client 2251[0:0] has disconnected

Jan  7 22:32:05 LinuxPablo acpid: client connected from 2251[0:0]

Jan  7 22:32:05 LinuxPablo acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jan  7 22:32:05 LinuxPablo kernel: [   92.524026] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:32:13 LinuxPablo kernel: [  101.208023] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:32:13 LinuxPablo kernel: [  101.237021] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:32:16 LinuxPablo su[2709]: Successful su for root by pablo

Jan  7 22:32:16 LinuxPablo su[2709]: + /dev/pts/0 pablo:root

Jan  7 22:32:16 LinuxPablo su[2709]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by pablo(uid=1000)

Jan  7 22:32:23 LinuxPablo kernel: [  111.220025] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:32:23 LinuxPablo kernel: [  111.234020] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:32:33 LinuxPablo kernel: [  121.235023] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:32:33 LinuxPablo kernel: [  121.249020] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:32:43 LinuxPablo kernel: [  131.252026] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:32:43 LinuxPablo kernel: [  131.266020] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:32:53 LinuxPablo kernel: [  141.268025] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:32:53 LinuxPablo kernel: [  141.282029] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:33:03 LinuxPablo kernel: [  151.284026] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:33:03 LinuxPablo kernel: [  151.328251] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:33:13 LinuxPablo kernel: [  161.300030] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:33:13 LinuxPablo kernel: [  161.344021] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:33:23 LinuxPablo kernel: [  171.316024] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:33:23 LinuxPablo kernel: [  171.330025] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:33:33 LinuxPablo kernel: [  181.332022] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:33:33 LinuxPablo kernel: [  181.346017] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:33:43 LinuxPablo kernel: [  191.348026] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:33:43 LinuxPablo kernel: [  191.362019] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:33:53 LinuxPablo kernel: [  201.364016] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:33:53 LinuxPablo kernel: [  201.378022] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:34:03 LinuxPablo kernel: [  211.380029] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:34:04 LinuxPablo kernel: [  211.424026] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:34:13 LinuxPablo kernel: [  221.395023] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:34:13 LinuxPablo kernel: [  221.409021] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:34:23 LinuxPablo kernel: [  231.412024] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:34:24 LinuxPablo kernel: [  231.426020] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:34:34 LinuxPablo kernel: [  241.428025] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:34:34 LinuxPablo kernel: [  241.442022] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:34:44 LinuxPablo kernel: [  251.444025] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:34:44 LinuxPablo kernel: [  251.458021] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:34:54 LinuxPablo kernel: [  261.460024] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:34:54 LinuxPablo kernel: [  261.474021] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:35:04 LinuxPablo kernel: [  271.476016] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:35:04 LinuxPablo kernel: [  271.490023] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:35:14 LinuxPablo kernel: [  281.492024] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

Jan  7 22:35:14 LinuxPablo kernel: [  281.506021] [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: Load detected on output A

```

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Un detalle que creo no es menor.

Mi placa tiene 3 conectores. 1 DVI 1 VGA y 1 S-Video o algo asi.

El monitor esta conectado al VGA (la ficha azul) por que es un monitor de los viejitos. Xorg me esta tomando como monitor principal DVI-I-1, lo cual me parece raro.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Solucionado. Era el dataswitch que tengo conectado para usar mismo teclado mouse y monitor con 2 pcs. 

Lo saque y anda todo bien. Hay una incopatibilidad entre el dataswitch y todo lo demas. Lo descarto, no me rompo mas la cabeza con esto.

Gracias Cameta!  y a los demas que leyeron.

----------

## cameta

Pon el problema en la lista de correo de Nouveau. Estos problemas a los desarrolladores les gusta saber que existen. Fijate como con el driver propietario no ocurre.

----------

## cameta

http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/Bugs

----------

